# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم لينوفو سوفت ويير(Lenovo Software) جــديــد وأخيرا فلاش وإصلاح الأيمي lenovo a319

## chafikbairi

بعد الفورمات والفلاش 
نسخ ملف MP0B_001 وحفضه في ذاكرة الهاتف  واتبع ما يلي: *Setting  Root explorer Data Nvram Md NVRAM NVD IMEI MPOB_001 SELECT AND SUPPRIM AND GO TO STORAGE SELECT MPOB_001 COPY IT GO TO ROOT- DATA – NVRAM-md-NVRAM-NVD_IMEI COPY HERE   REBOOT MOBILE 
ومبروك حل المشكلة 
وهذا رابط الفلاش: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم_

----------


## gfk1

بارك الله فيك

----------


## نعيمي محمد

بارك الله فــــــــــيك

----------


## mohamed_hapop

شكراااا

----------


## dadi01

_جزاك الله خير_ا

----------


## faride

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم

----------


## rachiddz16

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم_

----------


## kiiki

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم_

----------


## yacine401

use engeneering mode

----------


## Faris1212

جزاك الله خير

----------

